# اخذت القرار الحاسم انا مسيحية الان لكن



## المعاناة (7 أغسطس 2010)

سلام و نعمة
انا كان لي موضوع في المنتدى لا اذكر عنوانة لكني كنت ابحث في المسيحية  عن طريقة وغبت عن المنتدى منذ ذلك الوقت وها قد رجعت لاعلن انني اؤمن بكل روحي و كياني بالمسيحية لكن............................ 
عندي بعض المخاوف و الاسئلة و العوائق.
فانا الان اريد ان اغير ديني رسميا الى المسيحية لاتمكن من ان اتزوج و اكمل حياتي فما هي الاجراءات و هل يتطلب ان يعرف اهلي انني غيرت ديني لاني احب شاب مسيحي و سنتزوج قريبا لكني اخطط ان اخذ ميراثي من اهلي اولا لان الاسلام يحرم ان ياخذ من غير دينة ميراثة اي انني اريد ان اغيرة رسميا سرا فهل هذا ممكن؟
وطبعا انا ساختفي من عيوني اهلي قريبا بلا عودة لانني لا اعرف ما رد فعل اخي خاصة انة ازهري متدين


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا و سهلا اختنا الكريمة
هذه هي مواضيعك ان كنتي تبحثين عنها
مرحبا انا مسلمة ابحث عن دين الحق فاقبلوني عندكم
**** اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية



> انا كان لي موضوع في المنتدى لا اذكر عنوانة لكني كنت ابحث في المسيحية عن طريقة وغبت عن المنتدى منذ ذلك الوقت وها قد رجعت لاعلن انني اؤمن بكل روحي و كياني بالمسيحية لكن............................



مبروك عليكي الخلاص و قبول السيد المسيح فادي و مخلص لحياتك .. 
مجداً للرب انه تعامل مع قلبك و فكرك.. و اعطاكي نعمة و بركة قبوله

اما عن كلمة لكن .. فمع المسيح مفيش حاجة اسمها لكن
كل شئ مستطاع عند الله



> فانا الان اريد ان اغير ديني رسميا الى المسيحية لاتمكن من ان اتزوج و اكمل حياتي فما هي الاجراءات



لا أعرف في أي دولة أنت
ولكن لو كنت في دولة عربية فالامر بالنسبالك شبه مستحيل و سيقيمون عليكِ حد الردة و يقومون بقتلك شرعاً !!



> و هل يتطلب ان يعرف اهلي انني غيرت ديني لاني احب شاب مسيحي و سنتزوج قريبا


المسيحية هي ايمان بالمسيح و ليست طقوس و اجراءات
موضوع اخبار أهلك هو أمر شخصي يرجع لرغبتك انتِ


> لكني اخطط ان اخذ ميراثي من اهلي اولا


اعتقد انه في هذه الحالة يجب عليكِ الا تخدعيهم و ان يعرفوا حقيقة الامر !!
لأن ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل
اما عن ميراثك فلا يلزمك شئ مع المسيح
فأنت منقوشة علي كفيه ولا يتركك أبداً .. فلا تجعلي اهتماماتك جسدية و حياتية
ولا تجعلي المال هدفا .. لأن محبة المال أصل كل الشرور


> ا لان الاسلام يحرم ان ياخذ من غير دينة ميراثة


ما دخل الاسلام بالموضوع هنا اختي الكريمة
لقد اصبحتي مسيحية
و موضوع الميراث هو امر شخصي و قانوني ولا يخضع لتشاريع دينية


> اي انني اريد ان اغيرة رسميا سرا فهل هذا ممكن؟


اذاً يفضل ان تبتعدي عن عيونهم قبل أن تخبرينهم بهذه الحقيقة
لأن مصيرك سيكون القتل لا محالة فأنت في حكم الاسلام مرتدة
الرب يحافظ عليكي و يساند خطواتك
و كوني علي ثقة ان من بدأ معكِ الطريق فسيكمله معكِ
​


----------



## المعاناة (7 أغسطس 2010)

سلام و نعمة
سعيدة جدا بردك يا ابن جيسوس 
انا من مصر 
وسمعت انة لابد اغير ديني في امن الدولة و اكذب عليك ان قلت انني لست خائفة من دخول شيئ اسمة امن الدولة و سمعت انهم لابد ان يخبرو الاهل فهل هذة اشاعات ؟


(و كوني علي ثقة ان من بدأ معكِ الطريق فسيكمله معكِ)


هذة الجملة أبكتني


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام المسيح معك دائما اختي الحبيبة 

ربنا يثبتك مع المسيح 
​*


----------



## المعاناة (7 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *سلام المسيح معك دائما اختي الحبيبة ​*
> 
> *ربنا يثبتك مع المسيح *​


 
مرحبا بك عزيزي


----------



## المعاناة (7 أغسطس 2010)

و أحب أن أعبر عن مشاعري تجاة الرب أنا أحبة من كل قلبي و من كل روحي وكياني حبيبي المخلص الفادي


----------



## peace_86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*مبروك عليكي الخلاص عزيزتي المعاناة .. يارب تغيري إسمك قريباً إلى (لا معاناة مع المسيح)

بالنسبة لأهلك، لا تقولي لهم أي شيء.. انتظري رسالة الرب، واعتقد أن اجابات الصديق جيسز سن كافية..

سلام*


----------



## المعاناة (7 أغسطس 2010)

peace_86 قال:


> *مبروك عليكي الخلاص عزيزتي المعاناة .. يارب تغيري إسمك قريباً إلى (لا معاناة مع المسيح)*
> 
> *بالنسبة لأهلك، لا تقولي لهم أي شيء.. انتظري رسالة الرب، واعتقد أن اجابات الصديق جيسز سن كافية..*
> 
> *سلام*


 
نعم لكني اسال الان عن الاجراءات الرسمية لاغير ديني في مصر ما هي و اين ؟


----------



## peace_86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

> و أحب أن أعبر عن مشاعري تجاة الرب أنا أحبة من كل قلبي و من كل روحي وكياني حبيبي المخلص الفادي



الرب أيضاً يبادلك نفس الشعور.. إنما بصورة أقوى
فهو الذي مات لأجل خطاياكي حتى لا تهلكي ياعزيزتي


----------



## MATTEW (7 أغسطس 2010)

*عزيزتي هل ايمانك المسيحي  مبني علي صخر 

ثانيا لا تفكري في تغير ديانتك رسميا الأن هذا خطر عليكي جدا 




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> نعم لكني اسال الان عن الاجراءات الرسمية لاغير ديني في مصر ما هي و اين ؟


*
لا تعترف الحكومة المصرية بتغيير ديانة المسلم إلى مسيحي

لذا ستبقى إشكالية زواجك من شاب مسيحى

من رأيى أن تسافرى خارج مصر وتتممى زواجك فى الخارج, فهل هناك أمكانية لسفرك أنت وخطيبك ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

*مفيش يا عزيزتى تغيير ديانة من مسلم لمسيحى فى مصر
دى احلام يقظة مانا اهو بقالى مسيحى اكتر من 8 شهور
وهفضل كدا طول مانا فى مصر
تركتى الاسلام وقبلتى المسيح دا فى قلبك بس اوراقك هتقول انك مسلمة طول ماحنا عايشين فى مصر
حاولى تنتضمى لكنيسة وتبداى حياتك مع المسيح فعليا وكفاية اللى ضاع من حياتك فى اوهام محمد ودينه
وابداى من جديد وربنا هيدبر امورك كلها فى وقتها
**لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ، وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ:*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ولو فعلا الشخص اللى معاكى بيحبك وعايز يساعدك هيساعدك وهيقف جنبك ويكمل معاكى
بس لو تفكيرك فى المسيحية نابع من رغبتك فى الارتباط بهذا الشخص اعذرينى لازم تفكرى تانى وتالت ورابع
ولو فعلا انتى عرفتى المسيح 
المسيح اللى احنا نعرفه 
مسيح الحياة والحب والحق اللى بيريح التعابى ويمسح دموعهم
ساعتها اقولك الف مليون مبروك رجوعك لحضن ابوكى وابويا واب كل البشر 
*


----------



## mm4jesus (7 أغسطس 2010)

شوفي حبيبتي اولا كل من حول من الاسلام حول لسبب ما
طبعا لانك ماصحيتيش من النوم مره قولتي الاسلام وحش وانا حاحول النهارده
معناه ان ليكي سببك وانا كذلك اما حولت كان ليا سببي وهاهوا سببك واضح وهو الزواج وان لم يكن هذا هو السبب او ممكن يكون لا ولكن ان كان الزواج هو سبب التحويل فلا تجعليه هو هدف التحويل
بمعني ان تجعلي الرب امام عينك ويكون هو هدفك الاول والاخير.......................
اولا مسئله التحويل علي الاوراقلو كنتي تخطيتي سن العشرين اي انك لم تعودين قاصر فبامكانك فعل هدا الموضوع بنفسك وهو يحتاج فقط محامي تقومي بتوكيله للقيام بالاجراءات القانونيه
بالنسبه للميراث فحتما انتي محرومه منه 100% اذا قومتي بهذه الخطوات وانتبهي لشئ مهم لو قمتي بتحويل اوراقك الي المسيحيه فلن تستطيعي العوده لدينك السابق لان الداخليه بتعترض علي مثل هده الاجراءات وبيرفضوا انك تعودي لما كنتي عليه من قبل
رايي الشخصي بما انك تحبين شخص مسيحي وتريدي تزوجه فانه عليكي اما ان تختاري بينه وبين الميراث 
الحل الوسط:ان تنتظري مع هذا الشاب وتدعي الله ان يدبر امورك علي خير وجه وهو سيساعدك ولكن لاتتسرعي وتتخذي قرار قد تندمين عليه فيما بعد واما بالنسبه لموضوع الارتداد واقامه الحد فلايوجد شئ مل هذا فحريه العقيده مكفوله لكي ولغيرك ولاتقلقي وتمهلي
ربنا يحافظ عليكي ويساعدك
سلام ونعمه


----------



## المعاناة (7 أغسطس 2010)

احبائي جميعا انا هقولها مرة واحدة انا امنت بالمسيح من قبل ما اقابل الشاب الذي احبة وانما احببتة لاخلاصة للرب المسيح بحق و لانة وقف جانبي و ساندني في احلك الظروف


----------



## المعاناة (7 أغسطس 2010)

احلامي الان هي ان اخدم الرب باخلاص و ان اتزوج من احب لا اعتقد انني اطلب الكثير


----------



## المعاناة (7 أغسطس 2010)

لو الموضوع رسي انو مفيش جواز انا راضية لكن لازم احاول الاول


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

> احبائي جميعا انا هقولها مرة واحدة انا امنت بالمسيح من قبل ما اقابل الشاب الذي احبة وانما احببتة لاخلاصة للرب المسيح بحق و لانة وقف جانبي و ساندني في احلك الظروف


*خلاص يبقى تمام انتى امنتى بالمسيح لشخص المسيح ذاته يبقى ساعتها اقدر اقولك الف مليون مبروك خلاصك الابدى
وربنا يدبر حياتك ويساعدك مع الشخص اللى بتحبيه *


> احلامي الان هي ان اخدم الرب باخلاص و ان اتزوج من احب لا اعتقد انني اطلب الكثير


*مهى دى حقوقك الشريعة المفروض الدولة تعملها لاى شخص
يختار ديانته ويتزوج بمن يحب
بس للاسف اننا فى دوهلة وهابية متعصبة تعتبر المرتد كافر ولا يجوز ان يغير بطاقته او اوراقه من مسلم لاى دين اخر
انا راجل ومش قادر اعمل دا
بلاش تفتحى على نفسك مواضيع هيتعبوكى فيها
امن الدولة قذر  شوية متعصبين هيبهدلونا لو عرفوا اننا سبنا الاسلام
دلوقتى المفروض تختارى كنيسة تنضمى ليها وتمارسى حياتك كمسيحية عادى خالص وياريت الكنيسة اللى تروحيها تبقى فى بلد تانية خالص غير بلدك اللى ساكنة فيها وسيبك من الاوراق والكلام دا خالص
مش هينفع طول مانتى فى مصر*


----------



## mm4jesus (7 أغسطس 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *خلاص يبقى تمام انتى امنتى بالمسيح لشخص المسيح ذاته يبقى ساعتها اقدر اقولك الف مليون مبروك خلاصك الابدى
> وربنا يدبر حياتك ويساعدك مع الشخص اللى بتحبيه *
> 
> *مهى دى حقوقك الشريعة المفروض الدولة تعملها لاى شخص
> ...


اخي اللي اعرفه انها طالما مش قاصر بيبقي من حقها تغيير دياناتها واسمها ايضا لو احبت اي نعم الموضوع بيكون فيه صعوبات وعراقيل لكن لو معاها محامي فاهم الامور دي وبيعرف يتصرف ممكن يخلصلها موضوعها ويعملها اللي هيا عايزاه بس لازم الاخت صاحبه السؤال تعرف ان الموضوع ممكن يحصل بس محتاج تضحيات ووقت ومال يعني مش بالساهل وانا شخصيا شايف هيا لو مصممه يبقي تسافر وتنفذ اللي هيا عايزاه في الخارج بعيدا عن الملل والروتين والعراقيل الموجوده هنا ...
ربنا مع الجميع
سلام ونعمه


----------



## geegoo (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا معكي و يرشدك و يحميكي ....*
*و ثقي أنه هيدبر لك كل أمورك ....*
​


----------



## Twin (7 أغسطس 2010)

*طويب .......... أنا لن أقدم غير صلواتي ...........*
*وأتمني عن قريب قراءة شهادتك في قسم الشهادات*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

*و انا مع اخي توين في طلبي ان اقرا تجربتك و رحله بحثك عن الحق في منتدي الشهادات*

*و مبروك عليكي الخلاص و احضان المسيح و الحياة الابديه*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 أغسطس 2010)

mattew قال:


> *عزيزتي هل ايمانك المسيحي مبني علي صخر *





mattew قال:


> *ثانيا لا تفكري في تغير ديانتك رسميا الأن هذا خطر عليكي جدا *
> ​




بالظبط
اوعي تفكري تدخلي امن الدولة و تطلبي تغيير ديانتك
أكيد هتتبهدلي
سيبك من الحاجات الرسمية
انتي زي ما قالك الاخ شمس الحق
 تنضمي لكنيسة
و تطلبي مساعدة الكاهن في التلمذة و المعمودية
و تتزوجي في الكنيسة
ويكون افضل لو قدرتي تخرجي من مصر خالص
لأن فعلا في خطر علي حياتك
لكن مع المسيح ذلك أفضل جدا​​


----------



## holiness (8 أغسطس 2010)

تطالبين تغيير اوراقك رسميا بالقانون 
والقانون مفقود 
فما الحل ؟؟ 
عزيزتي الان عليك ان تتمسكي بالرب وان تاخذي خلوتك معه 
ليس بالضرورة ان تذهبي وتخبري اهلك ان لم يسئلك احد 
عيشي بسلام 
والرب يباركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يدبر لك الصالح اختي *

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أغسطس 2010)

*سيأتى وقت عندما يُفاجئ كثيرين أن معظم الأهل والأصدقاء والمعارف والجيران صاروا مسيحيين رغم هويتهم الإسلامية

فأنا عن نفسي أعرف كثيرين صاروا مسيحيين دون أن يعلنوا هذا *


----------



## mm4jesus (8 أغسطس 2010)

يا صاحبه السؤال انا عندي وجهه نظر مختلفه مع احترامي لاراء ووجهات نظر الجميع اولا قرار السفر مش ساهل لازم تعرفي انتي مسافره مع مين وليه وفين ؟
بالنسبه لتحويل الاوراق انصحك تستشيري محامي لو تعرفي وهو يدلك افضل من اي حد...
بالنسبه للعباده توجههي لكنيسه بعيده عن سكنك ومارسي عباداتك بشكل طبيعي.........
بالنسبه للشخص اللي تودي الارتباط بيه اطلبي منه ان يعتمد علي نفسه لكي يحل لكي مشكلت وان تاخذي رايه لماذا؟
لانه المفروض فيما بعد سيكون مسئول عنك لو تزوجتو .....
ربنا معاكي ومع الجميع....
.


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الرجاء من الاعضاء المسيحيين عدم مناقشة السفهاء !!! 

«قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ»​*


----------



## معاد (10 أغسطس 2010)

لكن يا أختي هل تركت دينكي اقتناعا بالمسيحية ؟؟؟؟ أم من أجل الزواج بالشخص الذي تحبينه.....رعاك الله


----------



## أَمَة (10 أغسطس 2010)

معاد قال:


> لكن يا أختي هل تركت دينكي اقتناعا بالمسيحية ؟؟؟؟ أم من أجل الزواج بالشخص الذي تحبينه.....رعاك الله


 

الأخ *معاد*

لو أعدت قراءة كل ما كتبته الأخت* المعاناة* لوجدت الرد في المشاركة دي #*15* التي تقول فيها: 

احبائي جميعا انا هقولها مرة واحدة انا امنت بالمسيح من قبل ما اقابل الشاب الذي احبة وانما احببتة لاخلاصة للرب المسيح بحق و لانة وقف جانبي و ساندني في احلك الظروف 

وفي المشاركة دي #*17* التي تقول فيها:

لو الموضوع رسي انو مفيش جواز انا راضية لكن لازم احاول الاول

الرب يباركك وتعرف انت أيضا السيد المسيح الإله المحب والمخلص.


----------



## فادي سعد (18 أغسطس 2010)

عليك ان تتعمدي


----------

